# Get Continuum on Lumia x5x devices



## o1bloody1o (Jan 31, 2017)

Hello guys! In this thread I will show you how to get Continuum on Windows Lumia x5x devices.
Please follow the steps exactly.
1. Download and install the program from this link Windows Phone 8.0 SDK Lite

2. Enable Developer Mode on your device (Settings > Update & Security > For Developers)

3. Download the files from this link and unzip them to your downloads directory.

4. Connect your device to your PC via USB

5. Go to 
	
	



```
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SDKs\Windows Phone\v8.0\Tools\XAP Deployment
```
 and open up XapDeploy

6. Select Target Device and in xap browse to your downloads folder and select vcREG_1_6_W10M.xap file and press Deploy.

7. Download and install the tools from here

8. Open an Administrator Command Prompt at this location 
	
	



```
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Kits\10\Tools\bin\i386
```

9.  Run the following command pointing to your previous unarchived files in download 
	
	



```
iutool -v -p "path to the file acer.service.acersystemservice.spkg"
```
, the device will reboot into the gear mode and back to the OS. 

10. If the above step throws an error try going to Device manager and delete the drivers regarding your phone from usb devices unplug and reconnect the device then repeat the above process and it should work. 

11. Copy newndtksvc.dll and ndtksvc.dll to your Documents folder on your phone through USB also in the parent directory of Documents make a folder called ndtk and copy the files there as well because they will be needed in a further step.

12. Open up vcREG and from the bar press the dotted menu select  x50 series unlock press step 2, reboot then step 3 reboot then from the same menu check the Live Interpool/Capability Unlock and press Apply.


If you have some unclear steps or you don't find the files here is another tutorial regarding the above steps.

Now we are ready to proceed with the Interoop tools app and with the installation of the Continuum cab file. 

13. Download the files in this link

14. Extract the files and copy the file “microsoft_ms_docking…” cab file to C drive on your PC under (C:\cabs)

15. Open up an Adiminstrator Command Promt go to the folder 
	
	



```
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Kits\10\Tools\bin\i386
```
 and run  
	
	



```
iutools  -p C:\cabs -v
```
. The device will reboot into the Gear screen and then back into the os. 

16. Copy and paste interop tools file(.appxbundle) into your phone memory

17. Go to the phone's file explorer and open the interp tools file and install it if it doesn't come up into your app menu please download it from this link and drag into your phone the apx bundle files from the Dependencies folder install them and then retry to install the InteropToolsApp.

18. Open up InteropToolsApp select INTEROP UNLOCK from the menu and thick Interop/Cap Unlock, New Capability Engine Unlock, Full Filesystem Acess(Make sure the MTP Root Path is C) and the most important one is Restore NDTKSvc (x50) do not thick the RestoreNDTKSvc simple because you will need to format your phone and follow again all the steps above.

19. Go back to the REGISTRY EDITOR  Enter Registry Type as “Integer”, Registry Key path as SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\Docking, Registry Value Name as EnabledForTest and Value data as 1 then press Write Data and reboot your phone.

20. You have sucessfully installed Continuum on your x5x Lumia device. 
*
Additional information. *
You will need a windows 10 computer to install the programs and to put them into your phone. 
Also if you want to connect your continuum device to your desktop just go to settings find Projecting to this PC and select Available everywhere from the first dropdown then you will be able to see your PC in wireless adapter connection of the Continuum App.

Tested it on a Lumia 550 phone with 1gb ram and 8gb internal storage with Windows 10 Mobile on it. And here is the proof


----------



## dxdy (Jan 31, 2017)

13. cab file must be for OS build version on phone

*your cab is NOT FOR build .693! is for .448 build!!!!
*
download correct cab file from catalog.update.microsoft.com (for search use 000-gb or 000-ru, 000-de..)
when you open download windows, use ctrl F to search for docking... is two files, you download file with CBS in name (not CBSU)


----------



## o1bloody1o (Jan 31, 2017)

dxdy said:


> 13. cab file must be for OS build version on phone
> 
> *your cab is NOT FOR build .693! is for .448 build!!!!
> *
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, it worked well for my device with the cab provided in my link. Hope your comment will help others! Really thank you


----------



## dxdy (Jan 31, 2017)

is recommended to use cab file from same build version... maybe you are just lucky but next time watch out


----------

